# I need some true honesty



## Karsyn Taelyr (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and I'm excited to talk to everyone! 

So I have a question; I want to know if my pictures have a similar style. Obviously they won't all be exactly the same (which is good) but I want to make sure there's a continuous look to the images! Sometimes I look at photographers and feel like they don't have a defined style and I want that! My friends tell me they do look similar in style but I just want to hear from some other photographers who aren't afraid to hurt my feelings. If you guys think of any ways I can improve or if i'm getting it down, I would SO appreciate it! Thanks  

Karsyn Taelyr Photography

Here's the link to my pictures! Thanks again! 
-Karsyn


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 2, 2015)

Karsyn Taelyr said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and I'm excited to talk to everyone!
> 
> So I have a question; I want to know if my pictures have a similar style. Obviously they won't all be exactly the same (which is good) but I want to make sure there's a continuous look to the images! Sometimes I look at photographers and feel like they don't have a defined style and I want that! My friends tell me they do look similar in style but I just want to hear from some other photographers who aren't afraid to hurt my feelings. If you guys think of any ways I can improve or if i'm getting it down, I would SO appreciate it! Thanks
> 
> ...




Hello fellow California photographer!  

IMHO, your style is very popular right now.  It has the vintage film looks that's made popular by VSCO and it is currently in.  Generally this style involves desaturation, soft lighting, shallow DOF, soft highlights, back lighting, and sun flare.  There's nothing wrong with it that is just how I identify this style.  We all gravitate and attract to certain looks and post process.


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi! Thanks for replying! Yes I agree, and vscocam is my favorite app so it all makes sense hahaha
but do you think my photos in particular look continuous? I want to make sure I'm not editing pictures too differently, and make them look like their from different photographers!


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 2, 2015)

A style IMHO is more than just post process.  It's the looks and feel of the photo through poses, lighting, and post process.  To maintain a style, you have to maintain the consistency of all three.  So far it looks continuous.  I'd describe your work as fun, free spirited, spontaneous.


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for such great replies! That's exactly what i'm going for!  btw i creeped on your instagram link and your style is very beautiful and the first word that comes to my mind is, clean! I love it


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 2, 2015)

Karsyn Taelyr said:


> btw i creeped on your instagram link and your style is very beautiful and the first word that comes to my mind is, clean! I love it



I feel stalked... but I'm not complaining! lol  

Where in California are you?  I'm based out of Big Bear in So Cal.


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr (Feb 2, 2015)

hahaha I'm a true creeper. What can I say? 
Oh nice! Big Bear is beautiful!
I live in Santa Clarita, in So Cal as well! It's about 30 minutes out of LA!


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 2, 2015)

We are practically neighbors! lol


----------



## DavidVote (Feb 2, 2015)

Nothing wrong with your style. Its very cheery, and like vtec said, quite popular and attractive in the current market.

Only issue is that in the shoot with amber, some of the photos like this one, the subject's face and skin tones just get overwhelmed by the lens flare.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 2, 2015)

No. There's not always even a lot of consistency within a set. Except possibly for your habit of putting the subject far right in a horizontal frame.

Other than that it's just a maze of currently popular tropes. Loads of flare etc.


----------



## sashbar (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree with Vtech44, he is spot on. I wonder why do you post all those variants of the same session? It is diluting the value of the best shot. I would have just selected one best shot of  each series and hide the rest. The photographer is often judged by his/her weakest shot, not the strongest one. Do not give your clients this opportunity.


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr (Feb 3, 2015)

sashbar said:


> I agree with Vtech44, he is spot on. I wonder why do you post all those variants of the same session? It is diluting the value of the best shot. I would have just selected one best shot of  each series and hide the rest. The photographer is often judged by his/her weakest shot, not the strongest one. Do not give your clients this opportunity.


Because I'm currently working as an intern under a photographer and her assignment for me has been to post 30 pictures from each set!


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr (Feb 3, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> Nothing wrong with your style. Its very cheery, and like vtec said, quite popular and attractive in the current market.
> 
> Only issue is that in the shoot with amber, some of the photos like this one, the subject's face and skin tones just get overwhelmed by the lens flare.




Thanks for the advice! I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Since vtec and I disagree, and he at least is not an idiot, I have to wonder if we're answering different questions.

Are you asking if these photos look like they were all taken by the same photogtapher?

Or if they all look like fairly typical natural light lifestyle sessions?

The answers, as I see them, are No and Yes, respectively.


----------



## Karsyn Taelyr (Feb 3, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> Since vtec and I disagree, and he at least is not an idiot, I have to wonder if we're answering different questions.
> 
> Are you asking if these photos look like they were all taken by the same photogtapher?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback!


----------

